# What VHF channels are used?



## commedic81 (May 27, 2013)

I was wondering what some of the commonly monitored and used VHF channels are? Someone offered to program a radio for me for free but it only gets 16 channels. I assume that is plenty as long as I have 16 for emergencies and some other common channels. I don't really need 100 channels since I only get on the big water a handful of times each year.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

channel 68 and 79 are the most common used on erie. 68 is used more on the central basin and 79 seems to be the most used on the western basin but either channel should put you in hearing range of some other fishermen.
sherman


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Conny is 14.


----------



## commedic81 (May 27, 2013)

erie mako said:


> Conny is 14.


Thanks. I usually end up going to Conny. I'm not sure where else I will end up though


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I can almost promise that if you start listening to scanned stations you'll turn off all the noise. I'ts annoying as hell listening to all that garbage.. radio check, fish report, I got 3 in the box... all day long. Take a note with the local channels in the area you're fishing and use 1 station.


----------



## commedic81 (May 27, 2013)

Popspastime said:


> I can almost promise that if you start listening to scanned stations you'll turn off all the noise. I'ts annoying as hell listening to all that garbage.. radio check, fish report, I got 3 in the box... all day long. Take a note with the local channels in the area you're fishing and use 1 station.


I can only imagine how much chatter there is on the scan channels. Just like using a CB on the highway, you have to switch to another channel to have a conversation. I am getting a free radio that can hold 16 channels. I just wanted to put a couple common ones in in case I have trouble and need to see what program is working. My main objective is having an emergency channel though to call for help, God forbid I ever need it though.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

commedic81 said:


> I can only imagine how much chatter there is on the scan channels. Just like using a CB on the highway, you have to switch to another channel to have a conversation. I am getting a free radio that can hold 16 channels. I just wanted to put a couple common ones in in case I have trouble and need to see what program is working. My main objective is having an emergency channel though to call for help, God forbid I ever need it though.


I just put my new boat us cards in my wallet. I recommend getting tow insurance with somebody. boat us I think I paid 84 per yr for unlimited towing with trailer assist. and i've used both of them. blew an outdrive 2 yrs ago going out at geneva and lost a tire and wheel coming back from fl last dec. I just called them on the phone and they took care of everything. you can also contact them on ch 16 on your marine radio.
sherman


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Why do you use Boat US if you have insurance with all that? Unless you don't carry insurance?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Popspastime said:


> Why do you use Boat US if you have insurance with all that? Unless you don't carry insurance?


what do you mean I already have towing insurance. I have homeowners which I don't know about being covered by them. I have full coverage on my truck but it doesn't cover my boat having to be towed.
sherman


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Popspastime said:


> Why do you use Boat US if you have insurance with all that? Unless you don't carry insurance?


Unless you select "on-the-water towing", you're stuck with the bill if towed in by a commercial towing company.
---------
VHF channels weren't designed to carry "CB-style" conversations. Each channel was tagged for a specific use, not "who caught what". But like anything else, no one pays attention to the channel's use. http://www.usps.org/localusps/redwood/education/vhf_channels.htm

As for "Public Correspondence (Marine Operator)" designation for several channels, look up the meaning. It doesn't mean on open line of boat-to-boat communication. But who's going to police that?


----------

